# Outlook Vs. Outlook Express



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I am setting up new computer and backing up old and transferring stuff, I'll be here in this room FOREVER! but the computer is incredible! zoon!zoom!zoom! 259 gb hard drive, 2 gb ram, dual processor, Win XP Media (had Win XP) and lots of other goodies that will keep me busy . My question is that I have had Outlook Express for years, the new Dell came with Outlook. I am playing with it to get it right. I have heard that Outlook is more secure, but what really is the difference in the 2? thanks for your time! Tawnya


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tawnya,

I use both. Outlook for work and Outlook Express for home both are on the same laptop but I really do not need to separate them. I could do my home stuff using Outlook.

Both have little things that may make one better then the other but overall if you only need to track 1 or 2 accounts use Outlook, it is better supported by Microsoft. In the not to distant future Outlook express may go away or at least not be supported.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am setting up new computer and backing up old and transferring stuff, I'll be here in this room FOREVER! but the computer is incredible! zoon!zoom!zoom! 259 gb hard drive, 2 gb ram, dual processor, Win XP Media (had Win XP) and lots of other goodies that will keep me busy . My question is that I have had Outlook Express for years, the new Dell came with Outlook. I am playing with it to get it right. I have heard that Outlook is more secure, but what really is the difference in the 2? thanks for your time! Tawnya


I have used Outlook for many years because it contains a calendar, tasks list, note pad and contact listing where as Outlook Express is just an e-mail program. I have been test driving Office 2007 which included Outlook 2007 and personally did not like as well as the older XP copy I had, it is slower loading and the page is very crowded trying to show everything at once. But there is a lot of stuff you can do with Outlook that you can't with Express, such as setting up a rule to put all of the e-mail from your office into a seperate folder or delete it completely. I would try it for a while, I think that you will like it. I keep all of the important appointments on the calender and have it remind me a couple of days before hand, stuff like going to the rallies. I use task to put things that needs to be done. It can be prioritized and a day due added.

congratulation on the new computer, have fun.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. My other thought was backing up my OE from old and transferring to new computer and take all the time I want weeding thru the stuff I have in the folders in OE. Will that work? can I back it up and put on new computer for that purpose? I don't want any new email coming into the OE one so how would I stop it? thanks again!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> thanks for the input guys. My other thought was backing up my OE from old and transferring to new computer and take all the time I want weeding thru the stuff I have in the folders in OE. Will that work? can I back it up and put on new computer for that purpose? I don't want any new email coming into the OE one so how would I stop it? thanks again!


In OE go to the Tools-Options-General tab. De select the send receive on start up and then it should only check for mail if you tell it to. Also on the same tab you need to de select the auto check for new messages.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> thanks for the input guys. My other thought was backing up my OE from old and transferring to new computer and take all the time I want weeding thru the stuff I have in the folders in OE. Will that work? can I back it up and put on new computer for that purpose? I don't want any new email coming into the OE one so how would I stop it? thanks again!


In OE go to the Tools-Options-General tab. De select the send receive on start up and then it should only check for mail if you tell it to.
[/quote]
thanks a gazillion Andy. Is there anything you DON'T know? I swear, you always know the answers to everything. Are you God?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Is he GOD? I will agree he is good, but if he answers YES, he will upset those of us who really are


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think he lives at the Holiday Inn Express


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> thanks a gazillion Andy. Is there anything you DON'T know? I swear, you always know the answers to everything. Are you God?


Actually I don't know how you could figure I was god I thought it was DW!!!!!!







She knows I am wrong on a regular basis!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen him make mistakes before.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

shhhhhhhhh! don't tell us, we like the image of you we have, why ruin it!?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

check out Thunderbird......it's mature, fast, easy, free, and Micro$loth has no hand in it........

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/

While your at it try Firefox as well.....

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Outlook Vs. Outlook Express, pros?cons?


I always go with the Keystone product, not the cheap knock-off









Seriously though, I use both. Email is email, I have no opinion on any of them over the others. Thunderbird is also good. No matter what you go with, disable everything except text email and you will be fine.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> check out Thunderbird......it's mature, fast, easy, free, and Micro$loth has no hand in it........
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
> 
> ...


I'll second this recommendation. If you are looking for secure avoid both internet explorer and either variant of outlook. All the PCs I build/install have firefox on thunderbird installed and set as the primary browser and email client.

Ed Tomlinson


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

edt said:


> check out Thunderbird......it's mature, fast, easy, free, and Micro$loth has no hand in it........
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
> 
> ...


I'll second this recommendation. If you are looking for secure avoid both internet explorer and either variant of outlook. All the PCs I build/install have firefox on thunderbird installed and set as the primary browser and email client.

Ed Tomlinson
[/quote]

I'm with Zoom!
Just remember, every hacker out there builds their virus/trojan horse to use the Outlook address book!

Dave


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

As a former IT manager responsibile for 2800 desk and laptops I would tell you that the only way to go is Outlook. It is industrial strength as far as the Microsoft products. You can import you Outlook express files and address book into Outlook. Yes, there are alternatives however there are not as many tools and add-ons available. It is far easier to manage both addresses and calendaring with Outlook. Products such as McAfee security suite work better with Outlook than Outlook Express.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At work we use Outlook. At home I ditched Outlook Express and moved to Thundrebird, but as of this week I began using Gmail. Gmail allows me to get all my POP3 email, and send out using that account - nobody knows my emails come from Gmail. The archive feature is great and when I go between work and home I still have full access to my emails. It has a Calendar and now has Docs & Spreadsheets too. I am so used to using the others this is a bit different but I really like it. With 2GB of storage I'm not worried about running out of space anytime either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have Outlook use that. Must better in the long run. Importing in your old email/contact/tasks/etc....will be a breeze.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I too have a question.

I had a trial version of Outlook. Now the trial is over, and I can't send mail unless I buy the full version which isn't cheap.

Am I stuck either buying the full version, or reloading everything into Outlook Express so I don't have to buy right now?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> At work we use Outlook. At home I ditched Outlook Express and moved to Thundrebird, but as of this week I began using Gmail. Gmail allows me to get all my POP3 email, and send out using that account - nobody knows my emails come from Gmail. The archive feature is great and when I go between work and home I still have full access to my emails. It has a Calendar and now has Docs & Spreadsheets too. I am so used to using the others this is a bit different but I really like it. With 2GB of storage I'm not worried about running out of space anytime either.


thanks for the input everyone. I am going to research the whole browser switch, being a creature of habit, all these changes are making me imbalanced!







I have thought about gmail too. With Charter I can always get my email from anywhere, just don't have access to my folders, etc. I need to decide soon I think. I knew OE had security issues but didn't know Outlook does.

(did you have your home on wheels on the the Boulevard last weekend, going North? saw a NICE one and thought maybe it was you, it took up the whole boulevard!







)


----------

